

Get ready for 'Drone Nation' - jonomillin
http://fortune.com/2014/10/08/drone-nation-air-droid/

======
jonomillin
Full disclosure: I'm one of the founders of DroneDeploy
([http://www.dronedeploy.com](http://www.dronedeploy.com)) and we're hiring:)

Feel free to mail jobs@dronedeploy.com if you're excited about controlling
flying robots through the cloud.

~~~
Mithaldu
The "view 3D model" bit in your demos doesn't give an error in browsers
without WebGL, it just hangs. Might wanna fix that. :)

------
Mc_Big_G
We'll wax nostalgic to our grandchildren about the days when we could look up
and see a clear sky.

------
comrh
My understanding is you're going to get in trouble flying a drone anywhere. If
you get caught is different but it just doesn't seem like a good idea at the
moment.

~~~
spacefight
*flying a drone _commercially_ anywhere.

~~~
ObviousScience
Recreational flying is still restricted in terms of what you can overfly,
height requirements, line of sight, etc.

